# snow walk for the girls



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

"]































































































































































































[


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Wow, if they're anything like Ben, they must've felt like they were in doggie heaven! Benny would love a huge field of snow like that.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

It looks like they had a fun time playing in the field.


----------

